

New €350 monthly freelancer tax “will kill innovation in Germany” - cageface
http://www.deskmag.com/en/new-350-euro-monthly-freelancer-tax-will-kill-innovation-in-germany-378

======
disbelief
This is seriously madness. As an expat entrepreneur living in Berlin, I can
honestly say that I'll leave Germany and take all my tax money with me if this
law passes. Being an entrepreneur and a foreigner here already has many
drawbacks including the obligation to pay for the same health insurance
Germans enjoy freely while paying the same or higher income taxes. I have
little intention of retiring here, but even if I did, the chances of social
security even being around by then is slim and wouldn't be enough to live on
anyway.

This is especially bad news for the Berlin startup scene which has been
experiencing such incredible growth in imagination and momentum lately.

